# Oat hay yield



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I just planted 20 acres in hay covered in oats. I did two different pasture blends and shot for a bushel an acre of oats to cover. I am in central MN and the soil is some sand some clay. I was told recently one of the local farmers doing a couple thousand acres in the area gets an average of 130 bushel corn. I know there are too many factors not accounted for above but am wondering how much hay to expect and how much to hope for for my oat hay. Does anybody have both an extremely optimistic expectation as well as an average expectation? Obviously weather can change everything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

We just finished harvesting our oats. We planted 75lbs/ac and averaged around 2 tons/ac although we had one field do over 4 tons.


----------



## gorapco (May 31, 2011)

What else did you plant with the oats? I finished my planting last month using a combination of Orchard Grass, Clover both red & white and thus far it looks really nice. I'm hoping for a yeald of 3 ton/ac. Only time will tell for sure. Oh yea, what are you using the oats for?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> I just planted 20 acres in hay covered in oats. I did two different pasture blends and shot for a bushel an acre of oats to cover. I am in central MN and the soil is some sand some clay. I was told recently one of the local farmers doing a couple thousand acres in the area gets an average of 130 bushel corn. I know there are too many factors not accounted for above but am wondering how much hay to expect and how much to hope for for my oat hay. Does anybody have both an extremely optimistic expectation as well as an average expectation? Obviously weather can change everything. Thanks in advance.


I'll guess 2 ton there but alot of variables.Some ground there may be sandy.It could get dry and burn up?What variety of oats?some are short some are tall.Fertility levels?Oats likes N did you put fertilizer on?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Stallion oats. Plan on using for hay to feed beef. Also planted two different mixtures: 40 alfalfa 40 red clover 15 timothy 5 alike. Other half 50 timothy 38 alfalfa 9 red 3 alsike clover. I was told by previous farmer should be ok fert for now but will need soon. Soil test took a month to get back and the way it worked out it was planted in the meantime. Was beans last year which i was told helps out the n. P and k ok for now from one recommendation. Ph low 5.7. I plan to lime when oats come off and depending on cashflow at that time will consider potash urea and dap as well. I also should be able to get composted beef manure on in the fall. (Two yrs worth from about six head). Thanks for the replies.


----------

